# Toy Recall



## Reformingstudent (Jun 11, 2008)

Iwonder why


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jun 11, 2008)

I know they say everything made in China these days is ... but that taking it too far.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Jun 11, 2008)

Lost something in the translation, huh?


----------

